
Inside the Lego Factory - raju
http://gizmodo.com/5022769/exclusive-inside-the-lego-factory
======
axod
As a 7 year old I wrote to "Jim'll fix it" (UK TV program), asking to go and
see a Lego factory. They never replied :( Glad to have finally seen how it all
gets made!

------
brandonkm
Awesome video! I have a really old book that illustrates how legos were made
back in the day, but this factory looks serious! Lego is still as big as it
ever was.

------
dangoldin
If anyone is interested in these, take a look at Anchor Stone Blocks. I
remember playing with them when I was younger and greatly enjoyed them. I
think they can potentially be a lot more creative since they do not interlock
at all and let you create whatever you want.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anchor_Stone_Blocks>

------
initself
Those videos are gorgeous! Highly recommended.

